# Penile infection??



## Mama Murloc (Apr 1, 2014)

I've been looking around and I can't seem to find an answer to my hedgie problem. I got my precious Murloc about a week ago, he is about 2 years old. I got him from a trusted local breeder. When I went to pick him up she was showing me how to bathe him. When he was on his back she noticed a spot on his private, she tried to get a better look but he does not enjoy being on his back and quickly tried to get on his belly. We were not able to see but she thought it might just be dye from his fleece. 

I've had him home with me and he is adjusting wonderfully but he still has the spot!! i've been able to get a better view before he tried to get away. The spot almost looks like some sort of infection. It looks almost green, I tried giving him another little bath to see if it was maybe some poop but it is still there. There isn't any redness and I am not sure about swelling because this is my first hedgehog and I am just really worried, maybe too worried. 

Facts:
The breeder used Feline Pine as bedding, I have half his cage with it and half with a fleece liner. His diet is good, and he drinks plenty of water, poop and pees regularly.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The breeder should not have let him go until the spot was checked out by a vet. He really should see a vet because if it is some sort of infection, he will probably need antibiotics.


----------



## Mama Murloc (Apr 1, 2014)

I've got a vet appointment scheduled next week but until then I'll just keep a close eye on him. Thank you for your input!


----------

